# Rolex Restoration



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Right, this is a brave project for me, for one Rolex are notorious for hoarding there parts and only selling them through Authorised Dealers, secondly are quite often meddled with so you are at the risk of finding a previous repair of bad quality

Here's the job anyways, its a Rolex Precision, haven't dated it yet. The case is pretty scratched and the glass is crazed. The crown doesn't screw down either, on te plus side the dials good, the bracelet is fair and the watch does actually run



















The movement is definitely requiring a service (gulp)










Will keep you updated as I go along!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

looking forward to this,let us know how you get on


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

heres where im up to, movement cleaned a bit but will need doing properly in the next few days, case polished and glass changed, new tube will be fitted when it arrives, although the old one seems to be holding at the moment now there's no dirt in it




























total repair cost when finished will come to less than Â£30 for the glass, and tube, I will reuse the old crown as the thread in its fine


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well done !  I saw this one in the stash you bought the other day and thought how nice it looked and no doubt when you're finished with it, it will be great!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Ended up trading this so this is as far as this one will get, quite happy with the result in 2 days, now have another rollie restoration but diesnt need much, will add pics tomorrow


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks great stunning watch, would have loved that in my collection.


----------

